# Time keeping



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a habit (as many of us do) of destroying gear whilst out on the yak fishing. This has expanded to watches recently for me killing two good casio's. I don't like having expensive electronic gear on the yak (ie mobile phones etc) so i am lookign at getting a good simple divers watch. I am not sure of the response as this query is a bit left field but would like some advice. I can get either seiko or citizen watches from Japan (we have family ties there) much cheaper than here and no risk of being a counterfeit watch and also if it all goes pear shaped it can be sent back there for warranty.

My budget is $200 and for this I can easily get a Citizen BN0000 series (eco-drive/solar powered) or a Seiko SKX007/009 series (automatic watch- powered by my movement) or a SNE107P2 (solar powered).

My preference is for the Citizen but all are apparently very good relatively bullet proof simple robust divers watches with a long history. None require (theoretically) servicing or battery replacement and all are similar in style. The first photo is of a Seiko Automatic (SKX007) and the second of the Citizen (BN0000-04H)

















I would like some feedback from people who have a lot more experience on this than me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi mate, i have a 14-15 year old solar powered Seiko that has been bullet proof. It is always on my hand and in its entire life has only had the band replaced 3 or so years ago and it had its first battery change 6 or so months ago.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

i just get cheapo wathces - even $15 ones - they last for years and if something happens to them - i just buy another


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, Scott, that is exactly the fedback I am after- a good watch that will stay in one piece as long as I look after it without putting it in cotton wool.

Eagle4031- I tried that route- my record was 15 days to kill a $50 watch- the best was about 18 months- the G-Shock (solar) i have now has lasted almost 6 years and has just fallen apart to fall apart (and is not worth reparing as the plastics etc are all worn out).


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a citizen I've worn continuously for 7-8 years. Not an expensive one, was around $120 when I bought it. I had the seals replaced a couple of years ago when I replaced the battery. Other than that no issues. It's been in the salt water many times and goes with me every time I go out paddling. I just give it a rinse and a bit of a clean when I get home and no problems.


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys- I like both the Seikos and the Citizens, have noted a eco drive Citizen on sale in Japan which will be picked up for a relative song and sent here for my christmas present. I am also thinking I might get an automatic Seiko for when I am doign it rough. Ie have one that is for every day sue and drsss/work and one that is for play.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 25, 2010)

I have had a Casio G-Shock for 4 years now, lots of surfing, swimming, kayaking, fishing, working, and showering etc... and has not had any problems. Quick rinse in fresh water after being in the ocean is all the cleaning it's had.
Was $150ish and came with a 5 year warranty from memory, and bought from a regular store here in Australia, so if warranty is needed it can be dropped at a local store.

Have heard other good stories about this brand, and is really the first watch I have owned, so not the most experienced wearer 

I reckon the Brietling watches look pretty schmick, and claim incredible longevity and abilities. All you need is another $10,000 or so and you're in the market


----------

